# segmented vase



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

This vase has 800+ pieces and is of an original design. There are 36 pieces per row, and the pattern goes all the way around the vase. It was the most difficult segmentation that I have ever made, as it had to match all the way around. The pieces had to be cut to perfection or the pattern would have never lined up all the way around the vessel. Curly maple and purpleheart. 11x8 inches. Hope you enjoy & thanks .


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

thats just beautiful:thumbsup:
you do great work


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Beautiful, spectacular work


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stunning! You segmenters amaze me.


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

Just super! I bet it just shimmers in the sun. Purpleheart and Curly Maple have so much chatoyancy it really jumps around in the sun. Love the pattern and can see you put a lot of work in this one. Take more pictures. turn and take a few inside. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Excellent piece.

I am working on my first segmented bowl. A mere 5 layers and only 12 segments per layer. I did this to get a feel for the level of effort. Far more than I expected.

I understand the need for perfection in the sizing and placement of each piece so that the pattern looks correct.

I respect your patience and skill. I may have the skill, but not the patience.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

From one segmenter to another, your form is beautiful, your segment alignment is excellent and your pattern looks great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

Hi Bill..thanks for your comments. Nice to hear from a segmenter!
Thanks all, glad you like it.


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi Michelle very well done the lining up and glue joints spot on. The shape very good.Your pattern different but striking and well thought out. I personally am not a fan of chapter rings / feature rings on segmented work as every body doing them seem to stick to this 1/3 theory bha humbug be creative and lift it one or two rows up sorry I digress. Regards Tambotie


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow! It looks very nice. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Very nice work! Thanks for posting.


----------

